# Vanessa Mai - Radio B2 SchlagerHammer Open-Air-Festival at Rennbahn in Berlin 15.07.2017



## sprudl (16 Juli 2017)

Hallo, wäre schön, wenn jemand Bilder von diesem Event in HQ posten könnte!?



 

 


 

 

 

 

Besten Dank im Voraus!​


----------



## tvgirlslover (16 Juli 2017)

Das nenne ich mal Beine...Wahnsinn! :drip: Vielen Dank für sexy Vanessa


----------



## menschenbrecher (16 Juli 2017)

gibt es das 03 auch noch in besserer Auflösung?


----------



## mc-hammer (16 Juli 2017)

Heiße Lady


----------



## SonyaMus (17 Juli 2017)

She is very beautiful!!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (18 Juli 2017)

Ganz heisse Lady!


----------



## Punisher (19 Juli 2017)

rattenscharfe Beine


----------



## Bowes (22 Juli 2017)

*Klasse Mädel.*


----------



## digger81 (22 Juli 2017)

sweeeet pics


----------



## Teck2 (24 Juli 2017)

genial Danke!


----------

